# feed supplements



## goatgirl132 (Jan 5, 2013)

Does anyone use feed supplements on their show animals??


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 5, 2013)

I breed and show dairy goats, not sure if you show dairy or meat breeds.

I feed coastal Bermuda hay, a locally mixed "all stock" feed, and loose minerals. We give them alfalfa cubes for horses as a treat.

No other supplements.

What are these other supplements like "show bloom" supposed to do?


----------



## Chris (Jan 6, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:
			
		

> Does anyone use feed supplements on their show animals??
> Im currently using show bloom and express-o.
> The express-o did absolutly nothing!!!
> And the showbloom has seemed like its doing nothing anymore.
> ...


Showbloom and Calf Manna are ok but the animal has to be on the feed for sometime before they do any good, Power Fuel is a Fat Supplement and is totally different than Showbloom and Calf Manna.

I've used 
Champion Drive (protein supplement)
Depth Charge (fiber supplement that help add depth to body)
Heavy Weight (fat supplement that will pack weight onto a otherwise light animal, also good adding a better healthier sheen to there coat)

Chris


----------



## Renegade (Jan 6, 2013)

We also show Boer goats. We have raised some very nice goats on Calf Manna. This year we switched half the goats over to Show Bloom. All of the goats on Show Bloom gained so much weight we had to cut back on their feed. I've been very pleased with the way they all look. 
I have seen a few supplements online made specifically for show wethers. I think ADM has some.

Donna


----------

